# AFX rare sets.... the top 10 are?



## mr_aurora

I'll start this off:
The Polaroid SET
The Simonize SET
The Sugar Daddy Set
The Venomous Vans Set
The Rebel Charger Set
The Pepsi Challenge Set
others????


----------



## swamibob

Hi Bob:

Tom from up in Minnesota here. How about pictures of a couple of these? particularly the Polaroid, Simonize and Sugar Daddy sets please? I've never seen any of those.

Are you and Tom going to be at the Midwest show?

Tom


----------



## sidejobjon

Ingersolrand set
Riggen HO & 1/32 combo set
SJJ


----------



## kiwidave

Motorgard set from NZ!


----------



## SCJ

sidejobjon said:


> Ingersolrand set
> Riggen HO & 1/32 combo set
> SJJ


 

While cool sets, I don't believe either of these are AFX.




But what about some of these:

AFX international set w/ the multi colored lola T330 decal sheet

The flamed 454 rat rod '55 chevy set

The stock rod racer set

The Comansi Styrofoam RTR set




-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com




-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The Bobby Allison/Richard Petty set.


----------



## krazcustoms

Crunch -N- Munch / Chef Boyardee promotional set. 

The biggest "Big Ryder" set with the pup trailers.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

The MeatWagon Set would have to be the rarest, rarest of the rare!


----------



## hifisapi

what the heck was the polaroid set? did it take a picture of your car coming across the finish line or what?


----------



## sethndaddy

Anyone have close ups of the cars in that motogard international rally set?


----------



## kiwidave

Yep!


----------



## hifisapi

nice cars but no offence, those stickers on the sides look pretty cheesy!


----------



## sethndaddy

thanks Kiwi, those are awesome looking cars, especially the Datsun, I like the "vintage" Datsun name on older cars, reminds of the early 80's while growning up.


----------



## swamibob

Does anyone make a repro sticker set for the Motogard cars? Might need to get some. Those look really cool; thank you Dave!

Tom


----------



## Gareth

sethndaddy said:


> thanks Kiwi, those are awesome looking cars, especially the Datsun, I like the "vintage" Datsun name on older cars, reminds of the early 80's while growning up.


Datsun's back! Although sadly Nissan are using the name on their budget range and completely thumbing their nose at the rally and sporting history of the brand.

Love the Datsun in white Kiwi. Dream car.


----------



## kiwidave

hifisapi, those two cars and original examples, stickers have discolored over time. These sets came with sticker sheets(like the Capri and Lola) and Junior got to decorate the cars as he saw fit! Luckily Dad must have had some input on these two! 
swamibob, myself and another Kiwi collector supplied the images for these cars to Waynesafxstickers. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-99-AFX-TO...350672159716?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item51a5b083e4


----------



## krazcustoms

Here are a couple from SCJ's list that I happen to have:






Wondering how rare this one might be. I've never seen another and I've been into slots since 1976.



Would also like to see pics of the Sugar Daddy set and the Pepsi Challenge set as I've never seen pics of either of those.


----------



## copperhead71

krazcustoms said:


> Here are a couple from SCJ's list that I happen to have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering how rare this one might be. I've never seen another and I've been into slots since 1976.
> 
> 
> 
> Would also like to see pics of the Sugar Daddy set and the Pepsi Challenge set as I've never seen pics of either of those.


Thanks for those pic's:wave:Nice!


----------



## SCJ

Thanks Kraz, can't get to mine at the moment.....this box art always cracked me up, take a close look at the pic...drag car, Baja bug, VW thing and with a half banked half flat track stock car oval!?! Oh yea, some of these are four gear specialty chassis as well!?!



krazcustoms said:


> Here are a couple from SCJ's list that I happen to have:


 








krazcustoms said:


> Would also like to see pics of the Sugar Daddy set and the Pepsi Challenge set as I've never seen pics of either of those.


 
Not sure these were ever sets, I think someone just misread Bobs post.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## krazcustoms

"Not sure these were ever sets, I think someone just misread Bobs post."

But Bob has them listed in his original post in this thread?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

krazcustoms said:


> .


This must have been the cheaper AFX Meadowbrook chain store set...Looks like a half box in size...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm. If that set came with the 55 and 57, that was a sweet set (car-wise). Also note the "Super Traction on the label. There's two more cars to add to the super traction list!


----------



## krazcustoms

Yeah, I've seen alot of different configurations of "Meadowbrook Raceway" - it was the fact that this one came with '55 and '57 Chevies that I thought was unusual.


----------



## mr_aurora

*The Pepsi Challenge Set explained in detail...*

on my website
www.auroraslotcarsbobbeers.com
go to the 'did you know' tab and scroll down past the Hot Rod Drag Strip Set which is also quite rare.
Bob Beers​


----------



## rdm95

So there is a Polaroid set/cars? I got this one not too long ago and didnt know if the sticker belonged there.. I will assume there are supposed to be other stickers besides the one..


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels

Aren't the Peter Revson sets quite rare?
Revson was killed during a test session on March 22, 1974, before the 1974 South African Grand Prix. The way I understand it, this was shortly after he became spokesperson for AFX. Out of respect and good taste, most of the sets with his image on them were pulled off the shelves


----------



## rdm95

Iphitsgotwheels said:


> Aren't the Peter Revson sets quite rare?
> Revson was killed during a test session on March 22, 1974, before the 1974 South African Grand Prix. The way I understand it, this was shortly after he became spokesperson for AFX. Out of respect and good taste, most of the sets with his image on them were pulled off the shelves


I have one of these..the original set with his picture on the box


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

rdm95 said:


> So there is a Polaroid set/cars? I got this one not too long ago and didnt know if the sticker belonged there.. I will assume there are supposed to be other stickers besides the one..


 I'm gonna take an un-educated guess here and say - NOT !
Me thinketh someone just stuck that sticker there coz they had it....


----------



## rdm95

Explain these then..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I believe the Polaroid set was a mail in set about like the TV Guide set, the stickers came with the car and you put em on... I had the set of cars and stickers at one time, was a 240Z and Datsun pickup...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

rdm95 said:


> Explain these then..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Well I stand corrected then, my bad. And like I said, it was my "un-educated" guess 
PS- yeah, that was really dumb of me, I never even looked up that car in Bob Beers book, D'oh !


----------



## tjetcar

found the Datsun pick up at an antique store. that truck had been in that store for awhile before I realized what I was looking at.


----------



## mr_aurora

*AFX Polaroid Race Set*

A while back we were talking about rare AFX race sets and the Polaroid Set came up...... It was mail-in only and here is a promotional flyer from Aurora showing how to get it. Bob Beers


----------



## carlosnseattle

Rokar GT Marauders was a really rare set. Not AFX, but still HO.


----------



## rdm95

mr_aurora said:


> A while back we were talking about rare AFX race sets and the Polaroid Set came up...... It was mail-in only and here is a promotional flyer from Aurora showing how to get it. Bob Beers


$14.95 and 3 labels from Polaroid film packs, what a bargain! I mean seriously, who didn't buy a ton of film back then anyways so to just beg your parents enough that they give you $15 shouldn't have been too tough for alot of kids. I'm sorta surprised these are as hard to find as they seem to be..


----------



## mr_aurora

Lets say the set was offered in 1975. I was married for a year and was making about $5.50/hour or $220 per week. My mortgage with taxes was $375 per month and it cost about $8 to fill my tank with gas. $15 for a slot car set plus that expensive self developing film would cost a lot to get, I would think. Plus the gimmick of mail away orders was always difficult to work out. This would make the set scarce today. I don't have one. Bob


----------



## carlosnseattle

Gas was only around $.50/gallon back then...those were the good old days


----------



## cwbam

mr_aurora said:


> A while back we were talking about rare AFX race sets and the Polaroid Set came up...... It was mail-in only and here is a promotional flyer from Aurora showing how to get it. Bob Beers



? Does the Clear Window Datsun truck comes from the Polaroid set ?


----------



## bodge

cwbam said:


> ? Does the Clear Window Datsun truck comes from the Polaroid set ?


I believe that it comes in the "Baja" Simoniz set - maybe similar to the Polaroid set?



As for rare sets, I picked this one up recently - it is a little strange, because it is the Racemaster Challenger set printed without Peter Revson on the label (I've seen these with stickers over Revson too -sad!)



...but inside the box, it still contained Revson's Mclaren. The little box for the slot cars inside the main box had model numbers stamped on the outside to show that the 917 and McLaren were original to the set too.


----------



## rdm95

bodge said:


> I believe that it comes in the "Baja" Simoniz set - maybe similar to the Polaroid set?
> 
> 
> 
> As for rare sets, I picked this one up recently - it is a little strange, because it is the Racemaster Challenger set printed without Peter Revson on the label (I've seen these with stickers over Revson too -sad!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...but inside the box, it still contained Revson's Mclaren. The little box for the slot cars inside the main box had model numbers stamped on the outside to show that the 917 and McLaren were original to the set too.



I have one of the Revson sets that has his picture on the box.. it was 1 of 3 that I picked up years ago at a garage sale. I think I paid like $5 which included around a dozen cars.


----------



## fordcowboy

So is this a rare set or not?


----------



## Jim Norton

The Sears 4 lanes featured in the 1972, 1973 and 1974 Christmas Wishbooks get my vote.

Of these, 1973's Penske 4 lane featuring two Sunoco Porsches, a McLaren and a UOP Shadow was the best!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## RjAFX

Double post


----------



## RjAFX

...........


----------



## rdm95

Man, this one snuck by me..Uggh! I had bought a different lot from this seller and I kept checking back to see if they had listed any other ones.. Figures he posts it during the 5 minutes I was doing something else besides eBay!! Hate when that happens.. >:|


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-3-AF...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bodge

rdm95 said:


> Man, this one snuck by me..Uggh! I had bought a different lot from this seller and I kept checking back to see if they had listed any other ones.. Figures he posts it during the 5 minutes I was doing something else besides eBay!! Hate when that happens.. >:|


...sorry about that! (I was actually looking for a white/blue/green Capri, and when I clicked to look at the auction, I noticed the Polaroid stickers on the 240Z.)


----------



## XFA

This one has my vote..


----------

